# Ok everyone Face Shots and Shots in full clothing!!



## yuanshu (Nov 27, 2006)

Inspired by several womens request for more 'face shots' and Bogwideland's cool pic lets see some more BHM's Faces LOL I will start!! 

View attachment IMG_1254.JPG


View attachment IMG_1274.JPG


View attachment IMG_1259.JPG


View attachment IMG_1269.JPG


----------



## Morgana (Nov 27, 2006)

You're really cute!


----------



## finifinito (Nov 27, 2006)

OK, I have one from Thanksgiving I can share. This me on the right and my nephew Tom on the left.


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Nov 27, 2006)

Yours truly..


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey guys, this is not right.

You can't be posting sexy pics so early in the morning, forcing me to head off to work distracted. It's a safety hazard for the other drivers on the road. 



(  )


----------



## estrata (Nov 27, 2006)

Ditto, though I take the bus.

Though now I'm probably gonna miss it... can't... stop... looking at photos :wubu:


----------



## pattycake (Nov 27, 2006)

Love it! Shots of clothed BHMs complete with cute faces are just as sexy as shots of bare bellies! More! MORE!!!!


----------



## love dubh (Nov 27, 2006)

Yuan: Cool! What a great object _and_ foreground!  Where is that woodsy area anyway? Looks really serene.

LTL: Looking good. You're a Peter Jackson/Dante Hicks("Clerks") look-a-like! 'Cept, yanno, bigger.


----------



## jude (Nov 27, 2006)

i look like a smurf in the 2nd pic


----------



## dreamer72fem (Nov 27, 2006)

jude said:


> i look like a smurf in the 2nd pic



But a very cute smurf.
Stacey


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 27, 2006)

A totally cute smurf.

Actually, I don't think you look at all like a smurf, but you're certainly entitled to your opinion.

[By the way, I have TWO X chromosomes so you can consider that a real compliment from a woman. I have met one or more people from this board IRL so they could vouch for me.]


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 27, 2006)

jude said:


> i look like a smurf in the 2nd pic


Is it wrong for me to have a sudden urge to molest a smurf?

lol

Damn boy


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm soooo sure Mr. I Chased Misty 80 Miles Down the Interstate wouldn't be offended.

Jeez girl, got a wandering eye much?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 27, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> I'm soooo sure Mr. I Chased Misty 80 Miles Down the Interstate wouldn't be offended.
> 
> Jeez girl, got a wandering eye much?


Hey..I don't put all my eggs in one basket..especially when one egg is 2 states away..LOL


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 27, 2006)

apparently the way both of you drive, two states is nothing.

Not to mention his apparent Misty-Lust. An encounter on the Interstate immediately followed by an email? One of the coolest tales ever told around here.

Bet it won't be too long before he gets to be tangling with your 'specially arranged' bra straps.

Wild woman!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 27, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> apparently the way both of you drive, two states is nothing.
> 
> Not to mention his apparent Misty-Lust. An encounter on the Interstate immediately followed by an email? One of the coolest tales ever told around here.
> 
> ...


lol..we are totally hijacking..but from your lips to God's ears


----------



## eightyseven (Nov 27, 2006)

Alright... I've come to the realization that yep, I'm a BHM. I'm not just here because I dig fat chicks. Good times. So let's get this thread back on track, no? Hope you all enjoy!  

View attachment College3aa.JPG


View attachment DSCN0378.jpg


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 27, 2006)

COCCOTTI 
-I'm the Anti-Christ. You get me in a vendetta kind of mood, you will tell 
the angels in heaven that you had never seen pure evil so singularly 
personified as you did in the face of the man who killed you. My name is 
Vincenzo Coccotti. I work as a counsel for Mr. Blue Lou Boyle, the man 
your son stole from. I hear you were once a cop so I assume you've heard 
od us before. Am I correct?- 

If yer gonna hijack a thread you throw out a good movie quote LOL 

Who said the aforementioned paragraph     

Steve


----------



## finifinito (Nov 28, 2006)

yuanshu said:


> COCCOTTI
> -I'm the Anti-Christ. You get me in a vendetta kind of mood, you will tell
> the angels in heaven that you had never seen pure evil so singularly
> personified as you did in the face of the man who killed you. My name is
> ...


Christopher (wait for it...) uhh Walken said that in True....Romance with Dennis Hopper playing the role of the security guard father. 

Best scene in that movie and one of the best scenes from a movie anywhere anytime if you ask me. The whole "Sicilians are the descendants of" (well, you saw the movie) scene was brilliant.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 28, 2006)

But:


"PUT THAT COFFEE DOWN. Coffee is for closers."

Ok, I hijacked, i apologized, i provided a good movie quote.


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok smart guy 

-Just remember I am round for a reason-


Ciao,
Steve

The line is like me and my car  

View attachment IMG_1274.JPG


----------



## finifinito (Nov 28, 2006)

Fuck the Machine? Fuck the MACHINE?!? FUCK THE MACHINE!!!


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Nov 28, 2006)

First shot is more normal, at home. The second is my most recent, but I was taking it myself in a mirror and kept the camera out of the shot...so I kind of have an odd expression on my face.

First pics posted here. I do this knowing that it might immediately shatter the monitors of height queens everywhere, of which we don't seem to be in short (sic) supply.  

View attachment chris13.JPG


View attachment chris.jpg


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 28, 2006)

finifinito said:


> Fuck the Machine? Fuck the MACHINE?!? FUCK THE MACHINE!!!



Ahhh you must have seen me trying to work on our network


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 28, 2006)

AZ_Wolf said:


> First shot is more normal, at home. The second is my most recent, but I was taking it myself in a mirror and kept the camera out of the shot...so I kind of have an odd expression on my face.
> 
> First pics posted here. I do this knowing that it might immediately shatter the monitors of height queens everywhere, of which we don't seem to be in short (sic) supply.



*
come here little boy i have a big chocolate cake for you and a gallon of milk to wash it down...and some ice cream and whiipped creme....lets just say this FA says *YUMMY* you are gorgeous :smitten: heading out to AZ in the morning to track me down some *HOT WOLF* *


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 28, 2006)

yuanshu said:


> Ok smart guy
> 
> -Just remember I am round for a reason-
> 
> ...


I have that car..in black  she's prettier  lol..kidding!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 28, 2006)

yuanshu said:


> Ok smart guy
> 
> -Just remember I am round for a reason-
> 
> ...



You're round because you like being round! I read the introduction you provided. Are you shooting for over 400 now?


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 28, 2006)

jude said:


> i look like a smurf in the 2nd pic



cutie!



**disclaimer: my bf's cuter


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 28, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Alright... I've come to the realization that yep, I'm a BHM. I'm not just here because I dig fat chicks. Good times. So let's get this thread back on track, no? Hope you all enjoy!




oooooh! American-style blue eyes hottie. Always welcome. Boys like this make me question why I'm so slim. :eat2:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 28, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> oooooh! American-style blue eyes hottie. Always welcome. Boys like this make me question why I'm so slim. :eat2:



I think contrast between body types is so hot. I have been trying to explain this whole BHM/Feeding thing to my best friend. He thinks it's totally hilarious and weird but really doesn't care what i'm into so long as I'm happy. We were having dinner one night and i got a light beer and this 'pasta free' lasagna which was just layered grilled vegetables with tomato sauce and a thin layer of cheese. He bursts out, pointing to my dinner "OH! I get it. It's that contrast thing right?" He was so proud of himself for at least trying to recognize my kooky fetish.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey this is a pic of me from last week with my gf (sorry ladies taken). I would have included her but she doesn't like her picture on the net. 

View attachment mike.jpg


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 28, 2006)

You may get it. 

View attachment Be careful what you ask for.jpg


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Nov 30, 2006)

Heres me... don't think I posted this one before... think it qualifies!

View attachment 11873


Oops bit blurred, sorry, will post better when I sort my digicam out!!

Rich


----------



## lemmink (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, I'm surely loving this thread. Why isn't there a cheerleader emoticon? I just don't know how I can accurate convey my "WOOP WOOP MREWWWR" noises in text...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 1, 2006)

What an awesome thread- all you guys are looking good!!!


----------



## eightyseven (Dec 2, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> oooooh! American-style blue eyes hottie. Always welcome. Boys like this make me question why I'm so slim. :eat2:



Hehe... thanks for the compliment 
Nice to get one of those every now and then!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 3, 2006)

There are some real cuties wandering around in here. Nice. :smitten:


----------



## Gitana (Dec 3, 2006)

jude said:


> i look like a smurf in the 2nd pic


ahhh que hermoso....your simply too cute for words...

That goes for all these handsome men who shared their pictures very nice!!!


----------



## Kimbo (Dec 4, 2006)

Here's a little pic of me stuck in the office!!! Hope you like it.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Dec 4, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Alright... I've come to the realization that yep, I'm a BHM. I'm not just here because I dig fat chicks. Good times. So let's get this thread back on track, no? Hope you all enjoy!



*waves to another fellow michigander* :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 4, 2006)

Kimbo said:


> Here's a little pic of me stuck in the office!!! Hope you like it.


 
Very nice- love those brown eyes


----------



## Kimbo (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Fairy x


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 5, 2006)

You still kill me with those eyes.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 5, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Alright... I've come to the realization that yep, I'm a BHM. I'm not just here because I dig fat chicks. Good times. So let's get this thread back on track, no? Hope you all enjoy!




So young...and so cute  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dibaby35 (Dec 5, 2006)

Kimbo said:


> Here's a little pic of me stuck in the office!!! Hope you like it.



OMG..forgot those eyes...sheeze is it getting hot in here?


----------



## pattycake (Dec 5, 2006)

I think I'm enjoying this even more than the belly library! Big *Handsome* Men, for sure! :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Alright... I've come to the realization that yep, I'm a BHM. I'm not just here because I dig fat chicks. Good times. So let's get this thread back on track, no? Hope you all enjoy!



Gawd, you're cute


----------



## Kimbo (Dec 6, 2006)

ok ok now I am really blushing !!:wubu: 

I am sure I have some other pics ...... I'll have to dig them out and learn how to resize them for this forum.

Kim x


----------



## Wanderer (Dec 19, 2006)

Yep, couple of shots of me at the local playground after hours; the best light a camera could ask for. Now if only the subject (me) was a little wider...

Yours truly,

The shaggy,

Wanderer 

View attachment frontview.jpg


View attachment sideview.jpg


----------



## xeeb (Dec 19, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Alright... I've come to the realization that yep, I'm a BHM. I'm not just here because I dig fat chicks. Good times. So let's get this thread back on track, no? Hope you all enjoy!



It's amazing how much you look like my crush.

This thread is very enjoyable, all you gorgeous gentlemen surely make my heart flutter :smitten:


----------



## Captain_Sanders (Dec 19, 2006)

Everyone else has their pics, so here are mine:


----------



## traveldude1961 (Dec 20, 2006)

here I am, hope you enjoy
Chris 

View attachment aaaatraveldude1.jpg


View attachment aaaatraveldude3.jpg


----------



## Big Ben SC (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's one...man...I hope I did this right. 

View attachment Ben2.jpg


----------



## Big Ben SC (Dec 21, 2006)

And another...(Looks like I got it right, I think)


----------



## persimmon (Dec 22, 2006)

Aw, Big Ben, you're cute AND you can pick out good colours. <3 !

persimmon


----------



## VanilaGorila (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2006)

^^Whatcha working on?


----------



## VanilaGorila (Dec 27, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^Whatcha working on?



I'm working on finding my dream date...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2006)

^^ Aren't we all?  

I meant the vehicle.....


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 28, 2006)

Big Ben SC said:


> Here's one...man...I hope I did this right.



Woo hoo..You look great


----------



## VanilaGorila (Dec 28, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^ Aren't we all?
> 
> I meant the vehicle.....



I was just adjusting my nuts


----------



## Tad (Dec 28, 2006)

From my recent christmas pics.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Cosmic~Wombat said:


>




OoOoOooOoOOoOo so beautiful


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Dec 28, 2006)

She is a yellow lab and my best buddy


----------

